# Rick Wright of Pink Floyd Dead.



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Sad news indeed...one of my favourite keyboard players. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/7617363.stm


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats too bad - sorry to hear it. I always felt that he added a lot to the Pink Floyd sound, without getting the credit that the "big 2" members got.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh my.

As years have passed I have come to appreciate Wright's contributions to Pink Floyd more and more.


RIP to a great musician and composer.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

words fail me now ...

Tu fui, ego eris
Vade in pace


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Like some of the posts' mentioned... he was a huge part of the sonic sound of Pink Floyd (And some of the songwriting ). RIP


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

:^( that is very sad news. Another musician I grew up with gone. While I feel for his family......I am feeling more mortal today hearing this news. :^(

Pete


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

I copied this from David Gilmours site:
As follows.

No one can replace Richard Wright. He was my musical partner and my friend.

In the welter of arguments about who or what was Pink Floyd, Rick's enormous input was frequently forgotten.

He was gentle, unassuming and private but his soulful voice and playing were vital, magical components of our most recognised Pink Floyd sound. 

I have never played with anyone quite like him. The blend of his and my voices and our musical telepathy reached their first major flowering in 1971 on 'Echoes'. In my view all the greatest PF moments are the ones where he is in full flow. After all, without 'Us and Them' and 'The Great Gig In The Sky', both of which he wrote, what would 'The Dark Side Of The Moon' have been? Without his quiet touch the Album 'Wish You Were Here' would not quite have worked.

In our middle years, for many reasons he lost his way for a while, but in the early Nineties, with 'The Division Bell', his vitality, spark and humour returned to him and then the audience reaction to his appearances on my tour in 2006 was hugely uplifting and it's a mark of his modesty that those standing ovations came as a huge surprise to him, (though not to the rest of us).

Like Rick, I don't find it easy to express my feelings in words, but I loved him and will miss him enormously.

David Gilmour
Monday 15th September 2008


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Agreed, Pink Floyd was the best show of all shows I've had the pleasure to attend.

So many young people have so little idea how much music owes to these guys, that brought funky lights and wild balloons and explosions to the presentation of music...


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

This is a huge loss. RIP Richard


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There have been many discussions debating whether Pink Floyd really continued after Waters left or whether it was really only a David Gilmour solo project.

Those debates seem meaningless now. Without Wright it can never again be Pink Floyd in my opinion.

I watched the Classic Albums episode chronicalling the making of DSOTM last night. Wright was vital to that album and to Floyd's sound in general. Funny how much I notice the beautiful organ and synth work now...

I feel a sadness in my heart today.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Most of the keyboard parts in PF music fit exactly how I think music should be mixed. Frequently you are not conciously aware of the part, but if you muted the part completely, there would be a huge hole.
> 
> It takes a lot of grace and elegance to be able to play like that, and to recognize that while what you play may not be front and center, what is front and center is meaningless without your work. Players like Richard Wright are to me, shining examples of what a "real" musician can and should be.
> 
> Fortunately we have a fairly significant body of work we can continue to study and enjoy.


Well said and bang on.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Bad news!  I hope people won't forget him and only consider Waters and Gilmour as essential part of PF! The Sum is bigger thant all the parts together! (I'm not sure if I can translate it that way!)


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Found this article with Rick Wrights last interview. Interesting reading if you're a Floyd fan:

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/music/article4781413.ece


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Found this article with Rick Wrights last interview. Interesting reading if you're a Floyd fan:
> 
> http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/music/article4781413.ece


Very Good internview. good find. Sad that the Monsters of Rock are dying fairly young.


----------

